# Greeky's POSITIVE Journal



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2005)

Gotta stop all the negativity.  Summer is coming, I better get a move on.  I should probably start those rehab exercises for my back, but at least I am slowly getting better.  I know I've been lax w/ my posts here since I started working and it's time to change that, but I can't promise detailed diet posts either, I hate those!  I aim to do this the right way, balanced and slowly, so I can actually maintain it.  Go me!


----------



## kim (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Greek, I'm back at it too, seriously after being almost 4 weeks sitting on my *****, Yup you are right, summer is around the corner, you will do great.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2005)

Welcome to my journal kim, I am sure you will do awesome as well, altho I've been "out" much longer than you


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 23, 2005)

Time to be postive GBC!! Good luck!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2005)

Thats right darlin, you are already on track........life is what you make of it. Being positive is the only way.

Post your diet, that way I can kick you ass is you are naughty.  Just jokin. Im glad you are back and will support you 100%.

Good luck chica!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2005)

TY I'm Trying, Jilly and Premi 

Good news! I got offered a position at the company I was temping at, they love me 

I had a good workout today, chest tris and 35min cardio.  Eating so so..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2005)

This week started out so crappy, thinking I was going to be out of a job soon, instead I'm getting hired at a decent salary and benefits.  Thank GOD because I can't deal with my dad's bullshit anymore!  I have been jumping around all excited, good cardio  

No men worth mentionning


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 28, 2005)

Does anybody know how long eating a poppyseed bagel might show up on a drug test?


----------



## Var (Jan 28, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Does anybody know how long eating a poppyseed bagel might show up on a drug test?



Hey Greeky!  Good luck with your new journal.  

From what I've read, poppy seeds effect drug tests for about two days...and only the VERY sensitive tests.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks Var! That makes me feel better, but I still won't be eating any more poppyseeds til AFTER my test


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> From what I've read, poppy seeds effect drug tests for about two days...and only the VERY sensitive tests.



Where did you hear this?  

You would have to eat a HUGE amount of poppy seeds to have it show as an opiate on a test.


----------



## Var (Jan 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Where did you hear this?
> 
> You would have to eat a HUGE amount of poppy seeds to have it show as an opiate on a test.



If its one of the really sensitive tests (from what I've read), you DONT have to eat a lot.  One poppy seed bagel could do it.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Im sure.  But she's going for an interview(where?), not the CIA


----------



## Var (Jan 28, 2005)

Thats why I said...



			
				Var said:
			
		

> ...and only the VERY sensitive tests.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Pylon (Jan 28, 2005)

Good luck greeky.  Congrats on the new job!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good luck greeky.  Congrats on the new job!


Ditto!!! Stick with it!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2005)

Now now boys, fight over me not the goddamn poppyseeds 

I'm home from a "fun" night out, celebrating my new job.  I guess you could say I had a good time but for a while I was really upset cuz I felt like my friends were getting attention and I wasn't.  Luckily, I bumped into this guy I met two weeks ago, don't particularly care for him but at least I had someone to hang out with while my drunk friends hung out w/ their guys.  BTW Malibu and Diet Coke is Tasty!

Thanks Pylon and Archangel!! 

Premiwemi and var get kisses too 

And no I'm not interviewing for the CIA  But still no more poppyseeds til later.

I am tired of going to clubs and getting ignored, wish I was tiny! That will never happen, but I wish I was at least FIT


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2005)

I will be FIT.  Sometimes I just wonder at what expense.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't want to be one of those 1-1.5 hr cardio a day girls, naw mean???


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2005)

Honey check it, u can bring your friends, and I'll bring my friends and we can kick it, is that alright with you?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I am tired of going to clubs and getting ignored, wish I was tiny! That will never happen, but I wish I was at least FIT


Nobody puts Baby in the corner!!!   Don't know why your getting ignored, from where I'm standing your pretty Hot!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Nobody puts Baby in the corner!!!   Don't know why your getting ignored, from where I'm standing your pretty Hot!!!


 No questions.  Maybe you should think about hanging out in clubs with better lighting...or more straight dudes...


----------



## Var (Jan 29, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I will be FIT.  Sometimes I just wonder at what expense.



You're looking pretty damn good in your avi!  What level of "fit" are you going for?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No questions.  Maybe you should think about hanging out in clubs with better lighting...or more straight dudes...


Ditto!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey darlin!  Just my 2 cents but *most* men is bars are imature, you know what I mean?? 

Good luck with your new job. Maybe you might meet a nice man there.   Or try the grocery store or the gym...... gym guys, well, some of em! 

How is your eating going these days?? Any binges? Just checkin 

Summer is a few months away. You have lots of time to clean things up. WHat are your stats looking like right now??? You should pm me. You need to set concrete goals IMO. Hey I was gonna have a cheat until I read this in V's journal, by Funky. Its great. I printed it out. 

*
1) How do I feel right now?
2) How will I feel after eating that? The next day?
3) I just started a diet. Do I really NEED to cheat at this point?
4) Is this cheat justified? Or am I just doing it to do it because I am technically allowed?
5) Would this cheat feel better if I say waited a few weeks until I am in this full swing and more deserving of it? It would be more like a reward that way.*


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks guys, I guess I just compare it to when I was thinner, and anytime I pointed out a guy I thought was hot, I was dancing w/ him by the end of the night, and now I'm lucky if ANYONE dances with me  

I want to be lean and toned, not a six pack, but visible abbies.  

Thanks Jillybaby, you're lucky you don't have to worry about this kind of stuff, you already have a man.  I haven't been binging, but I don't eat all clean either.  Unfortunately, not eating clean really helps with not binging.  Initially, when I started eating however, I lost a few, and then regained it back over the holidays, I guess I am maintaining now, but with my starting to workout I should be losing soon.  I will PM you sweetie.  Oh and it's going to be soooooo much easier when I switch departments.. My current office has a freezer full of ice cream!!!!! Oh I also got to lay off the caramel lattes and bagels.   

Actually, I'm going to look for those lower carb bagels, any recommendations on brands to try? That way I can fulfill my cravings but not have to worry.  

I met a guy in the supermarket once, married.  Met guys in the gym, ego-problems.  I think I'll probably meet a guy through people I know or maybe at work who knows.  

I will pm ya sweetie, but I am afraid to set *REAL* goals for myself.  I feel like a failure every time I do, even if I am actually doing well, because I always lose slower than I hope for.  So I am trying to stray away from that, and let things just happen.  

I am so excited to open my journal and see all these responses again, it really makes me happy


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2005)

Whats on the agenda this weekend?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, I guess I just compare it to when I was thinner, and anytime I pointed out a guy I thought was hot, I was dancing w/ him by the end of the night, and now I'm lucky if ANYONE dances with me


I'm sorry, but I find that hard to believe!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2005)

Jilly, went out last night and probably also going out tonight, gotta celebrate of course!!!  

I am also going to hunt for low carb bagels!

Arch, it's true


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm going to the gym today, go me!


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 29, 2005)

Have an awsome workout!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I'm going to the gym today, go me!


You GO Girl!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Arch, it's true


   !!!   If, by some freak chance it is true. What the Heck is wrong with the guys in your area??!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2005)

I live in Jersey, guidos and guidettes galore.  

I had a pretty good workout thanks Katia and Arch, did shoulders bi's and 20min cardio


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2005)

I feel so ugly and fat.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 29, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I feel so ugly and fat.









We all have rough days, but don't believe it!  You look great.  Get your self esteem off the floor and appreciate yourself.

 Our society has a great way of making people feel worthless, regardless of who they are or what they look like.  Don't fall into the rut most people are in, where they decide they are never going to look like a supermodel so they may as well dive headfirst into a tub of chunky monkey.  Deep breath, look at some old pics of yourself, realize how good you look, and appreciate what'cha got.  I know LOTS of honeys that are hoping to get into the league you are playing in.  

 Chin up!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 29, 2005)

One other thing...this is your POSITIVE journal, remember?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2005)

I know I'm trying, I'm just so upset and bummed out.  Looking at old pics only makes me more upset when I realize how much weight I've put on.  I deleted all my pics, I hate them.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2005)

Tomorrow is another day, good night all.


----------



## Rich46yo (Jan 30, 2005)

What happened to your back Greek?............Rich


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey hon,
This is a POSITIVE Journal, remember?
Just take 1 day at a time and think positive, and you'll be at your goal weight in no time!  And don't look at the old pics.  I'm thinner in the old pics too, but I also look like I'm 12 there.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2005)

I hurt it deadlifting in early October Rich.

Thanks Katia, I just have to be patient, I am finally sort of working out, the weight will go..eventually...


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 30, 2005)

It sure will   Just keep at it... don't give yourself the options of not going to the gym.. just GO.
Me on the other hand.. I find it so easy to get myself to workout, it's the food that's hard to stay away from.. especially in NY.. all these Russian desserts


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2005)

I have not been excusing myself from the gym, but sometimes when my back hurts, it is better to rest it than to further aggravate it.  The food is a problem for me too, I can't wait til I switch departments!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2005)

Why all the negativity Greeky? Just like Pylon says, we all have our bad days, momments and all. But Oh my, you are defeating yourself here. THINK POSITIVE!!!   You look fabulous, I know a bunch of people who would love to look half as good as you. Just take it one day at a time. Say it with me Greeky............. I KNOW I CAN!!! hey, I said say it WITH me!!!


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 30, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I have not been excusing myself from the gym, but sometimes when my back hurts, it is better to rest it than to further aggravate it.


My back acts up too sometimes.. HORRIBLE pain.  So I usually just do some cardio (bike or something that doesn't move my back) ir just go for a walk.. something is always better then nothing


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 30, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> ...I am tired of going to clubs and getting ignored, wish I was tiny! That will never happen, but I wish I was at least FIT



You look  to me...
I need to visit Jersey more often or move there
because I can't see why guys would ignore a hottie like you...

Keep up yuour effort, focus and discipline young lady
and you will achieve and succeed!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2005)

DFINEST said:
			
		

> I can't see why guys would ignore a hottie like you...


----------



## shutupntra1n (Jan 30, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I feel so ugly and fat.


   This can't be good for you to think this way.    Girl what's going on with you??? First off, you are neither ugly or fat. Your outlook is going to affect your progress. The most important part of achieving whatever goals you have for yourself is being able to envision it. 

And for your comfort, I am a month late for my summer diet.  

Cheer up. Forget yesterday and the days before. Start now and go for what you want. You and you only can make it happen.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2005)

DFINEST said:
			
		

> You look  to me...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Gotta stop all the negativity.Go me!


   Who wrote that???  YOU did!!!   

Take it 1 day at a time. We all know you can do it!!!


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 30, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> This can't be good for you to think this way.    Girl what's going on with you??? First off, you are neither ugly or fat. Your outlook is going to affect your progress. The most important part of achieving whatever goals you have for yourself is being able to envision it.
> 
> And for your comfort, I am a month late for my summer diet.
> 
> Cheer up. Forget yesterday and the days before. Start now and go for what you want. You and you only can make it happen.



AMEN....

You can never go back and have a different start BUT
you can start right now and have have a different ending


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I hurt it deadlifting in early October Rich.
> 
> Thanks Katia, I just have to be patient, I am finally sort of working out, the weight will go..eventually...


Remember, training is a small part of your physique-diet is 80% IMO. 

Oh yes, whats with all the friggin negativity?  You know better girlie. Staying positive is a lot harder than being negative, dont take the eay way out.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 30, 2005)

Greeky.. You can do this! Stop punishing yourself girl! Think of all the days you're wasting feeling bad.. You don't want to think back when you're old, feeling like you wasted your young years  Be POSITIVE, get the eating back on track and go to the gym! You can do it!  Do it for yourself, don't waste another day


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2005)

> I feel so ugly and fat.


Aww, I think that we have all been there. Hang in there, keep your goals in mind and don't get down on yourself!


----------



## Rich46yo (Jan 30, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I hurt it deadlifting in early October Rich.
> 
> Thanks Katia, I just have to be patient, I am finally sort of working out, the weight will go..eventually...



                     I used to love deadlifts Greek. I cant do them anymore, Ive had 7 back surgeries. But I can still squat. One thing I do before I lift any weights is a full session of floor stretch/strengthen exercises. This warm up has prevented injuries to my back when lifting.

                     Strange how Ive never hurt my back weightlifting. Even stranger how many people I know think iron is bad for your back,"I think just another exuse to lay on the couch". The reality is weights are absolutly fundemental for a rehab from ANY injury.

                                            Take care and stay positive...........Rich


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> THINK POSITIVE!!!





			
				Jill said:
			
		

> Staying positive





			
				Jenny said:
			
		

> Be POSITIVE





			
				Rich46yo said:
			
		

> stay positive..



 Thanks for the reminders guys!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks arch, I absolutely need to stop comparing myself to the pretty people!!!

Katia honey get your back checked out, don't be like me and just wait it out, cuz you never know.

Thanks DFINEST, I could surely use a nice guy to come pay me some attention!

Hey Lis! Where YOU been!! CaLL ME! And you're absolutely right, my outlook has been the cause of all my failures, I know it, but it's hard to change!!



			
				DFINEST said:
			
		

> You can never go back and have a different start BUT
> you can start right now and have have a different ending



EXCELLENT QUOTE!!!!!

Jilly I was having a bad couple of days, but for the most part I am not that bad anymore  

Jenny Sunshine!!! Thanks for stopping by, missed u!

Monstar u are right, it's realizing those days and those thoughts aren't true that helps get through them

Rich I doubt I will ever deadlift again, can you tell me more about the stretches you do? Thanks


----------



## dalila (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey greeky    New journal huh? I just got back from my loooong hols so just as well taht you have a new journal - easier for me to catch up . Hope you've been well. As for your back - do you still remember the stretches and strengthening exercises for your back I suggested - the ones that helped me lots?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2005)

Welcome back dalila! I was just thinking of u, I remember u suggesting them, but I never figured out how to do them lol


----------



## dalila (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks greekie!  I'll look them up for you in the next day or two and send you the links, OK?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks honey!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2005)

Well, the supermarket I went to only had multigrain bagels no low carb ones, gotta look elsewhere.  Eating some cottage cheese w/ pineapple right now 

Gosh, I am at work, they took away my computer from me because it was someone else's and that person came back, so I am borrowing a co-worker's while she's in a meeting, it has internet and I have no work to do, but I am BORED!!! I need to work


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2005)

My knees bother me lately, and I haven't been running.  I think it's a combo of not used to cardio and wearing high heels often, Phooey!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> My knees bother me lately, and I haven't been running. I think it's a combo of not used to cardio and wearing high heels often, Phooey!


 Yeah, heels make my knees hurt too.  

 Why are you eating pineapple while looking for low carb bagels?  Don't pineapples have lots of carbs too?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2005)

I'd rather get my carbs from fruit than from white flour.   Besides, normal bagels have astronomical amounts of carbs, just looking for a better version.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I'd rather get my carbs from fruit than from white flour.   Besides, normal bagels have astronomical amounts of carbs, just looking for a better version.


 Fair enough.  I only asked because I generally don't eat fruit due to the suger content.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

Hiya Greeky!   I just found this journal   Hope you had a good holiday season and congrats on the new job   Looking forward to tagging along in your new journal!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I'd rather get my carbs from fruit


P-Funk informed me that the female liver can only process around 60g of fructose  a day.

Please forgive me if I fuq'd that up P.


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2005)

I tried the atkins lc bagels before-not bad, just a bit of a different texture than a reg bagel. The only thing was the have so much art sweetner in them, more than 1 at a time is hard on the tummy.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2005)

Pylon, I am not that strict.

Hey Velvet, LTNS, THANK U and WELCOME to my journal girly!!!! 

Thanks Luke, I don't get ALL my carbs from fruit, just some.  What happen to excess grams of fructose anyway? Stored as fat?

Jillian are they art sweeteners like splenda or are they sugar alcohols?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2005)

Baby steps Greeky!!!   WE are here to keep you goin!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Archie Bunker  jk!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thanks Luke, I don't get ALL my carbs from fruit, just some.  What happen to excess grams of fructose anyway? Stored as fat?



I guess ....  

That's what I tell people when they call me fat anyways "too many bananas and pears"


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi GBC, you're still special and keep your head up


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2005)

You dont look fat at all Luke!

Thanks Dfinest! I am a little bummed out right now, I just got home from a pretty good leg workout, only managed 10min cardio due to massive headache, anyway, my back felt FINE all up into I bent over to look into the fridge.. OW.    *sigh* when will it end?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2005)

Today I did:

Leg Press
Butt Blaster
Good Girl
Bad Girl
Seated Leg Curl
Seated Hamstring Curl (?)
Calf Press

The only one I felt any discomfort on was the Butt Blaster, I need a good back-friendly alternative to work my butt.  Any suggestions? Thanks guys.  I'm gonna miss that butt blaster.  I miss face down ass up.  And I miss squats


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

What's a butt blaster 

I tried looking it up on google.   BIG MISTAKE


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Today I did:
> 
> Leg Press
> Butt Blaster
> ...


Lookin good there!!!   keep goin' and remember, Stay positive


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2005)

You are basically facing down and are resting one knee on a pad, and are pushing back a flat platform thingie with your other leg, up into the air.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I miss face down ass up.


   :bounce:     Sorry, couldn't resist!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey!  Found it.  Thanks for giving me an excuse to search through porn


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2005)

The one in my gym looks different but the same concept.

Archie be good you pervert!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Greekster! 
Good job on getting to the gym!  Sorry about the cardio  Do you do any walking? I remember when I went for powerwalks each morning and saw GREAT results! Is that something you could do? I used to get up an hour early before school and go for a 45 min walk, it felt really good and it really helped me lose my fat. Now I just run or do the elliptical instead  

What type of job do you have? Does it have anything to do with what you got your degree in?

Have a great day sweets


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

Morning Greeky!  Is your back better today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Jenny! Amazingly, my back feels better again, and on the car ride home I was just planning on taking a slower CD and walking! Great minds think alike! My job will be in accounting, but I majored in communication.. go figure! It's so cute tho, my department will have a going away cake for me (I've only been there 2 months) and a bunch of people said they wish I was staying there not going to a diff dept, Awww. 

Good Afternoon Velvetta!  Back is pain-free so far today.. I'm PSYCHED!


----------



## gr81 (Feb 2, 2005)

hiya toots, keep up the good work


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Archie be good you pervert!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey gr81, whats new honey buns?

Archie, you are silly!  

Today was a GOOD day.  Despite waking up sick and blahhh, I finally got my official offer letter for my job, I am going to get more $$$ than I expected, AND AND AND

I did back for the first time since I hurt it in Oct.  All I did was light lat pulldowns and seated cable rows, so far no pain! YAYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2005)

Oh I also did 25min cardio.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

what kind'a cardio?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Today was a GOOD day. Despite waking up sick and blahhh, I finally got my official offer letter for my job, I am going to get more $$$ than I expected, AND AND AND
> 
> I did back for the first time since I hurt it in Oct. All I did was light lat pulldowns and seated cable rows, so far no pain! YAYYY!!!!!!!!


 Hooray for the chic!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 See, good things happen when you think positive.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2005)

Luke: Not the fun kind  I mostly walked, a little jog.

Thanks Pylon..I am definately happy just hope I am not hurting tomorrow.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Luke: Not the fun kind  I mostly walked, a little jog.



  I didn't even mean that!    I swear, I think about more than sex


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I didn't even mean that!    I swear, I think about more than sex



That makes one of us.  JK LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Today was a GOOD day.  Despite waking up sick and blahhh, I finally got my official offer letter for my job, I am going to get more $$$ than I expected, AND AND AND
> 
> I did back for the first time since I hurt it in Oct.  All I did was light lat pulldowns and seated cable rows, so far no pain! YAYYY!!!!!!!!


Congrats on the $$$!!!
Double congrats on your back!!!
See, lookin positive has its advantages!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2005)

Grrr, I think I might have a fever.  Head hurts when I cough, ears hurt, can't decide if I am hot or cold, throat and mouth hurt.  BLAH!


----------



## gr81 (Feb 2, 2005)

> can't decide if I am hot or cold



I can decide that one for ya, lookin' pretty hot to me, burnin up in fact...


----------



## Jenny (Feb 3, 2005)

Great job on the gym time!!  Wohooo  I did back yesterday too, oooooh the soreness  

Have a great day


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2005)

lol thanks gr81, ur looking pretty good urself!

TY Jenny, I am glad Im finally working out regularly again. it feels great! Just need to stop stepping on the scale!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2005)

Another boring day at work.  Today and tomorrow and then I get to go train for my new job on Monday, where I expect they will keep me busy.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2005)

My back is ok today, but my neck is a bit stiff from how I slept.  I will most likely skip the gym today.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> My back is ok today, but my neck is a bit stiff from how I slept. I will most likely skip the gym today.


You should get a nolva foam mattress at costco. They are on sale. You'll never wake up sore again 

(I figured the mattress would be cheaper than a g/f that would rub my back  )


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi beautiful, I am so happy for you about your job and your back.  I remember how much you were struggling with that crappy job you used to have and the a-holes there.  Also, Im glad that the pain is gone....

I got a lot of reading to do, so, I'll see ya later....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke, it sounds like a soft mattress, is it? I need something that will support my back, thank you for the suggestion.

Thanks TIO, You are so right, they treat me soooo well here, everybody loves me and treats me with respect.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Luke, it sounds like a soft mattress, is it? I need something that will support my back, thank you for the suggestion.


You can't compare it to springs.  For example, it doesn't bounce.  It have more in common with swimming in a pool, than sleeping an a conventional mattress.  You'll love it, i promise


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 3, 2005)

Nolva?  Swedish Sleep system!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

TheGreatSatan said:
			
		

> Nolva?  Swedish Sleep system!




I had one of those once.  But she never let me sleep


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2005)

Glad to hear your back is getting better. I find a heating pad really helps me-or a magic bag that you heat up in the microwave.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> My back is ok today, but my neck is a bit stiff from how I slept. I will most likely skip the gym today.


 Skip?!?  SKIP?!?  SKIP?!?
Well, OK, I guess...but make it up later!

 Hope your back feels better.  Try a warm bath.  It may not help, but you may not care anymore, either.  (Oh wait, that's a warm bath in whiskey.)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey TGS, how ya doin hon?

Jilly, today I am sick, my neck is very stiff/sore, and so are my lats..but my lower back still feels FINE!!!!! It really is a miracle.  

Pylon, I did legs and back back-to-back.  I am not used to this working out nonsense, give me a break.  I went out for a couple drinks w my coworkers, was nice.

My knees hurt a lot lately, I hope it's temporary.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Pylon, I did legs and back back-to-back. I am not used to this working out nonsense, give me a break. I went out for a couple drinks w my coworkers, was nice.


 Not a thing wrong with that.  We don't celebrate successes in life enough, IMO.  When you've got a good excuse to celebrate, enjoy!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2005)

I will probably go to the gym today Pylon, even if only for a little bit.  My gut looks a little less fat, it's encouraging.  If the weather improves, I may go out dancing tonight.

It's sad that a couple of disrespectful assholes in the Open Chat Forum make me consider leaving this site entirely.  I'd stay out of it, but I have too much free time on my hands. 

I ate a poppyseed bagel today cuz my drug test was yesterday.  Bagels are bad.  Cream cheese is bad.  But hunger is worse 

I am aggravated.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2005)

Ok, I'm over it. But boy do I hate to be disrespected!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I'm due for chest and tri's today.  I want to attempt abs too.  Then some cardio, maybe


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm over it. But boy do I hate to be disrespected!


 Yeah, I saw the thread.  Screw 'em.  Some people have a problem seperating Internet from porn.  I mean, a time and a place for everything, right?

 Don't take off on us.  Stick around...just avoid the assholes as best you can...


----------



## Jenny (Feb 4, 2005)

TheGreatSatan said:
			
		

> Nolva?  Swedish Sleep system!



Swedish sleep systems are the best


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey Greeky, hows it goin'? Hope I havn't offended you in any way!!!   Keep it up and "always look on the bright side of life" Just got done watchin Mary Poppins with my daughter and that song is in it!!! Kinda catchy actually   Take care of that back


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2005)

I'll stay.. I just get aggravated sometimes. 
Archie you did nothing to offend me.

I did abs today, finally, 100 crunches on the ball, felt fine.  Did chest and tri's.  Back only hurt when getting up from chest flies, we'll see how it is tomorrow.  Also did a good 45 minutes of cardio.  

In other news, I am sick and my ears hurt and I can't hear too well.  Why does this have to happen now?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2005)

It happens to everyone at one time or another.  Don't get discouraged.  It could be worse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Besides, is anyone around you really saying anything worth listening too?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Besides, is anyone around you really saying anything worth listening too?


Us Pylon


----------



## Var (Feb 5, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> a couple of disrespectful assholes in the Open Chat Forum


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2005)

It's ok guys, I am over it.  Thanks for caring tho and for the nice comments. 

I was sooo miserable last night w/ both my ears hurting.  But luckily today they feel better (so far).  I am still sick, but not like last night.  Funny tho, you're supposed to get a fever w/ ear infections, and my temperature was only 97 

I really shouldn't work out today, but I think I might go for a walk, it's nice outside.  I dunno about going dancing tonight, maybe.. I stayed in last night.  I might just go see a movie or something.

Not you Var. 

My ass feels a little firmer, the line between my top two abs is coming back.  Scale not moving.  I have to say since I've started working out again, I get on the scale a lot more, and I feel upset about my body a lot more.  I hope those two are correlated and not due to the fact that I am working out/caring again.  I don't want it to be because of that.  It's tough to stay off the scale though, you desperately want to see some numbers going down.  But I really should.  The thing is, I don't expect to lose fat that quickly, I just pray some of my weight is water and it'll go away (sometimes this happens and I lose 6-7lbs quickly) and I get upset when it doesn't go away because it is FAT.  Oh well.  I feel so much better today than last night, but the one of the connecter thingies under my tongue hurts like it's slightly ripped, Ewww. 

Blah blah blah.

I plan to wear ALL my cute summer clothes from two years ago this summer.  And I will look good in them damnit. Back feels totally fine today.  Knees feel tired but not hurting like they were.  So glad!!! 

I better not be sick Monday when I start my new job!!!! I hope the people there are cool and the work isn't too boring! 

Still wearing glasses, my contacts are taking foreverrrrrr to come in.  I'm tired of looking like a dork!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2005)

My arms aren't sore, but they feel weak today.. I guess that is good?


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2005)

I knopw the scale is evil evil evil. I still step on it daily though, out of habit I guess.  Im thinking of hiding it. 

As for your armies-did you work them yesterday? Maybe that why they are feeling week.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2005)

I did chest and tri's yesterday


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Still wearing glasses, my contacts are taking foreverrrrrr to come in.I'm tired of looking like a dork!


You? Look like a dork?    w/glasses, I bet you got that SEXY school teacher look


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> My ass feels a little firmer


Now Greeky, you know I can't leave that alone!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2005)

Archie maybe I'll post a pic..

Hey, I can't leave my ass alone either


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Archie maybe I'll post a pic..
> 
> Hey, I can't leave my ass alone either


Post away!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hey, I can't leave my ass alone either


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2005)

Me in glasses..still waiting on contacts


----------



## Jenny (Feb 6, 2005)

You look so cute Greeky  So priiiitty!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2005)

TY Jenny


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2005)

Cute!!! How do you get those nice big curls in your hair, I LOVE IT!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey greeky, long time no talk


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey Jilly.. I guess my hair is naturaly kind of like that.. All I did to it today (took the pic today) was, blow dried it about half way, then put it up in a messy bun.  After I take my hair out of the bun, it looks cute.  But I think since my hair is only wavy/somewhat curly, it's easier for me than for you cuz you have really curly hair.  I'd imagine you'd have to straighten then use the curling iron.. which would kill your hair.  Thanks for the compliment 

Hey Pam! Welcome to my journal!

I just got home from shopping..got some meds, all bran, windshield wipers, cute sandals, and a pair of jeans.  Anytime I try on clothes I get all upset at being fat *sigh* 

I am indecisive as to whether or not I should go to the doc.  Sometimes I feel ok and say oh I don't need to, then other times I feel horrible and wish the doctors were open today.

I start my new job tomorrow.. I'm nervous.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 6, 2005)

I am really glad to see you doing so well.  Me not so well but that is going to change!    Have agreat Sunday night


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2005)

Welll..this just started..I haven't worked out consistently in FOREVER.  I didn't go to the gym all weekend as I really shouldn't, but I wish I was there.  You will do fine! 

BTW My diet is..eh.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2005)

I was right  You definately have that SEXY school teacher look 
Don't be nervous about tomorrow, You'll be just GREAT!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Arch.

I spent half the day filling out paperwork and the other half talking to the supervisor.  Won't be so bad once I am set up and have my desk decorated and know what to do.  

My ears stopped hurting, now they just feel clogged up but not sure if it's the meds or the olive oil cotton balls that did it.  Either way, that's good.  Still have a hacking cough and congestion, but I doubt I will go to the doctor as long as my ears don't hurt.  Wish I was well to go work out tho.

What's new with everyone?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, what a great way to make an impression at the new job, huh?

 Hope it works out for you!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2005)

Heres hopin you feel better soon Greeky!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't think missing work would have made me look any better either.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I don't think missing work would have made me look any better either.


 
 Without question.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2005)

*hi!*

I can't beleive you would think your nerdy and fat...you are a hottie!!!  Keep up the good work, and I hope you get to feeling better soon BILLIE


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks Billie, you are very pretty also!

Cold is not going away..still deaf in one ear, other one is hurting right now.. Still coughing.   Planning on working out today anyway.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

Take care. Don't over do it  Maybe this will make you feel better


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2005)

Working out when sick sucks.  I've had to do it a few times the last few months.  My rule is that I don't work if it's a respiratory thing.  Otherwise, I still go, but I don't have the same oomph when I'm down.  But going will probably make you feel better anyway, right?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2005)

Well I didn't go.  Finally got my contacts tho, been wearing glasses so long I forgot what my eyes look like.  But they are a bit weak, I hope I adjust soon!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Well I didn't go. Finally got my contacts tho, been wearing glasses so long I forgot what my eyes look like. But they are a bit weak, I hope I adjust soon!


 Cool!  I remember ditching my specs for contacts.  Big improvement.  I can't imagine going without them.  (Except of course when I'm on the road and forget my case...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2005)

The only problem is, this was my second infection, and I have to wear my contacts less often or I will keep getting infections.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2005)

Today was an ok diet day.. Few bites of cake only for mardi gras..threw most of it out..Should keep improving..

Gotta keep thinking about summer!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Today was an ok diet day.. Few bites of cake only for mardi gras..threw most of it out..Should keep improving..
> 
> Gotta keep thinking about summer!!!


 Stay strong!  And remeber, if you're going to have a cheat meal, don't waste it on some crap king cake!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2005)

I have never seen, heard of, or tried said king cake 

I finally went to the gym again today, did legs and over an hour cardio.. didn't plan it, but ended up chatting!


----------



## Du (Feb 9, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I have never seen, heard of, or tried said king cake


We got a couple delivered at work. Theyre basically like a big donut - a huge puffy pastry with jelly and frosting and shit. Theyve usually got a plastic baby in it, and who ever gets that piece has good luck. I guess their heart attack comes last? 

Needless to say, I passed on that one. 

Be thankful youve never seen it, heard of it, tried it, felt it, thought of it, etc etc.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2005)

It sounds gross.


----------



## Du (Feb 9, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> It sounds gross.


It is.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2005)

I did have a sort of chocolate raspberry cake yesterday, but only a few bites.  Today I had a bagel and sugar free ice cream.  My two problem times are mid morning and when I get home from work.


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2005)

I did leggies yesterday My ass is so sore it hurts to sit. Im NOT joking either, at all. 

I wish the mornings were the hardest on my eating. Its the _nights_ where I have problems.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2005)

I just need to bring something to eat so I don't eat bagels.  The other department always had cottage cheese, maybe I'll bring some.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 9, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hey TGS, how ya doin hon?




Outstanding!  What happened to your gallery?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey greeky  Just have a protein shake, 5-10 nuts and a fruit! That's what I used to have at work when my co-workers had bagels and cinnabons


----------



## Flex (Feb 10, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> I did leggies yesterday My ass is so sore it hurts to sit. Im NOT joking either, at all.



I'd like to help. would you like a mASSage?


----------



## Flex (Feb 10, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I just need to bring something to eat so I don't eat bagels.  The other department always had cottage cheese, maybe I'll bring some.



Hi V  

Just make a shake, a sandwich and some fruit. that should hold ya over.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 10, 2005)

Good ideas everyone.. Jenny I was thinking exactly the same thing.. Flex, I already have a sandwich for lunch (well half at lunch, half later)

TGS, I got frustrated with the obnoxious comments being posted and deleted them all.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 10, 2005)

My second day back in contacts and my eyes are very dry and itchy.  I hope the infection hasn't come back.  If I can't wear contacts anymore I will cry


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 11, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> TGS, I got frustrated with the obnoxious comments being posted and deleted them all.



Well, I can tell from your avatar, you're doing well.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 11, 2005)

doing good greek!  Is the new job goin well?  When I start having bad food cravings I try to eat a bunch of veggies like broccoli, or a bowl of cheerios, and after that I'm not hungry enough to eat the bad stuff.  Jill...I know what you mean, I worked mine hard today, and I KNOW I'm gonna hurt tomorrow!  I use to do my leg routine on wednesdays, but I had to change it because I could hardly walk at work the next day..lmao....BILLIE


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2005)

Good advice on the craving thing.  I'm too lazy to every work to cook something I'm craving, so I keep the FF/SF pudding around.  I know it's something I will be able to throw together fast and it won't kill me.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello Greeky, how is my favorite school teacher doin today???


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2005)

TGS that avatar is very old. 

Billie the new job is going fine, my coworker from the old department gave me an adorable beanie baby bear to decorate my desk with 

Pylon I used to eat tonnssss of sf ff pudding! DRY!

Hey Archie, I'm doing ok, went to doc, got meds for the ear infection I have in both ears.  Went out last night and actually met two guys  Going out tonight dancing!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Pylon I used to eat tonnssss of sf ff pudding! DRY!
> 
> Hey Archie, I'm doing ok, went to doc, got meds for the ear infection I have in both ears. Went out last night and actually met two guys  Going out tonight dancing!!!


 Dry?  WTF? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2 guys, huh?  When it rains, it pours...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Pylon I used to eat tonnssss of sf ff pudding! DRY!
> 
> Hey Archie, I'm doing ok, went to doc, got meds for the ear infection I have in both ears.  Went out last night and actually met two guys  Going out tonight dancing!!!


I mix up some of the sf/ff pudding mix in with my protein shakes, you can find all kind of different flavors. MMMMMMMM Good  

Glad you got Meds for your ear infection  
2 Guys huh, You go girl  
Have a blast my favorite sexy school teacher!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Pylon I used to eat tonnssss of sf ff pudding! DRY!



Diet hot chocolate dry  My biggest weakness


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Diet hot chocolate dry  My biggest weakness


 What?!?  Why on earth would you even try that?  I mean, it's meant to be had with moisture!  Don't you people like moisture?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously though, I would never even had thought to try it.  How/why did it happen, and why is it so good?  Isn't it...well...dry?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 13, 2005)

I found dry diet hot choc to be more bitter and well, more dry than sf ff pudding mix.  

I'm pretty sure my eye infection is back.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey Greeky!

Figured I'd stop by and say 

Why would anyone say anything obnoxious about your pics?    

I hope your eye infection gets better very soon!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Why would anyone say anything obnoxious about your pics?


Because they are  and


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 13, 2005)

Hello Sapphy!

Good morning Archie!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 13, 2005)

I told my mom I was going to crush up and snort my drugs (antibiotics).  The look on her face was priceless


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 13, 2005)

Good night of dancing last night.  Personally I feel I look thinner, but of course the scale disagrees with me


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure my eye infection is back.


 That sucks.  Try keeping it closed for a while...maybe you can wear a patch!  Or ask people to stop poking it, anyway...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Good night of dancing last night. Personally I feel I look thinner, but of course the scale disagrees with me


 So what?  The scale knows nothing.  I haven't budged an ounce on my scale in the last week, but I'm a notch down on my belt, so I know mine lies...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 13, 2005)

My clothes don't seem to fit any looser..just look less fat without them.

An eye patch? haha, that's attractive! Ohh your booty shivers me timbers argh!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Because they are  and


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2005)

Don't even get on a scale... IMHO!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a date for tomorrow


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I have a date for tomorrow


 WHOOPEDEEDOO!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 13, 2005)

He's Greek


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> He's Greek



But i'm not Greek   

Hola, Viviano  Como estas?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I have a date for tomorrow


   :bounce:    You Go Girl!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 13, 2005)

Estoy bien Flexalicious, within a few days my ears should be unclogged..going to eye doc Tuesday.. 

Thanks Archie  Trying not to get my hopes up...


----------



## Jenny (Feb 14, 2005)

Wohoo, date for tonight!  I hope he's a keeper 

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 14, 2005)

Great Spanish, having a cuban uncle does pay off....

Happy Valentines day beautiful


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentines Day !!! Hope you have a GREAT one


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2005)

When is your date?  Did you get it in quick enough to cash in on free flowers and candy?



 Happy V-day if not.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)

So how'd it go Greeky, did you have a good Valentines!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2005)

I did have a good Valentine's, he bought me a rose.. we had a nice dinner and hung out, he is absolutely obsessed with my eyes lol.  He called me today 

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!! I don't have an eye infection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

My eyes are just really super dry and irritated and it may be the reason that my left contact is not centering correctly, but if it's defective they will replace them no charge.  I will continue to wear glasses to work most days, but for now I got some temporary plugs in my eyes to make me tear more..seem to help the dryness (not the blurriness yet)

My ears seem to be unblocking.  Overall getting better, just a little upset I think I got my best friend and my supervisor sick!!!!  

No gym past few days.  Tomorrow. 

Hope everyone else had a wonderful V-day.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm happy to hear you had a great Valentine's day! Don't feel bad about getting other people sick, you don't have much control over that.

Have a great day


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2005)

I hope yours was good also Jenny, I'm sure it was  

I think my hearing is pretty much back, wish I could stop taking the antibiotics.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

Awesome, I'm happy for you that it went well!!!   You do have pretty eyes!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I think my hearing is pretty much back, wish I could stop taking the antibiotics.


Huh? What did you say???


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2005)

lol 

I have like four guys asking me to hang out this weekend.. suddenly I'm Miss Popular 

Leg day.. I havent been all week..between vday, eye doc.. etc. Figured go for the fat burner..legs!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> lol I have like four guys asking me to hang out this weekend.. suddenly I'm Miss Popular


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2005)

I feel like


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I feel like


But you look like an


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2005)

Why do you build me up buttercup?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

Will never let you down though


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2005)

Mmm, diet ginger ale makes greeky a less pukey girl.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Mmm, diet ginger ale makes greeky a less pukey girl.


  



  Nite Greeky, hope you feel better


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down.  Best get over it.  Sounds like a busy social season has arrived...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2005)

I can't for the life of me understand why such a nice, never done drugs or smoked a cigarrette, hardly ever gets drunk girl like me keeps attracting these fucking drug dealers?!?!?!?!?!?!


DRUG DEALERS BE GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I can't for the life of me understand why such a nice, never done drugs or smoked a cigarrette, hardly ever gets drunk girl like me keeps attracting these fucking drug dealers?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> DRUG DEALERS BE GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry to hear that Greeky.


----------



## Du (Feb 19, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I can't for the life of me understand why such a nice, never done drugs or smoked a cigarrette, hardly ever gets drunk girl like me keeps attracting these fucking drug dealers?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> DRUG DEALERS BE GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I can't for the life of me understand why such a nice, never done drugs or smoked a cigarrette, hardly ever gets drunk girl like me keeps attracting these fucking drug dealers?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> DRUG DEALERS BE GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I can think of 3 reasons...

 1)  You are a good person, and perhaps see the good in others, at least until they get the chance to prove otherwise...

 2)  Drug dealers are attracted to hot chicks just like non-drug dealers, but have lower inhibitions and are therefore less intimidated and able to approach you... or

 3) You live in New York.

 Whaddya think?  Maybe all three?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Sorry to hear it didn't go well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2005)

I live in New Jersey 

And yes, I do look for the good in people..but I'm trying not to get sucked into that with these guys anymore.  

Omg..came home so hungry my stomach huuuuurts.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey.. my weight is the same and I am bloated, maybe that means I finally lost a couple of pounds


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hey.. my weight is the same and I am bloated, maybe that means I finally lost a couple of pounds


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2005)

I really need to work out! Ugh!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Here My sexy teacher, maybe this will help........


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I really need to work out! Ugh!


 Look at it this way...If you don't work out, you won't get stronger, and you will be less likely to kick the crap out of the next drug dealer who rolls up on you!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Archie.  Didn't work  Anybody else actually find it harder to go to the gym on the days they don't work?

Pylon I am not really interested in strength, only fat loss.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2005)

I was a typical American today, I had three large meals.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Most definately harder on the days you do not work!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thanks Archie.  Didn't work  Anybody else actually find it harder to go to the gym on the days they don't work?
> 
> Pylon I am not really interested in strength, only fat loss.


 I work 1/2 hr form home, and my gym is near the office, so yes, I find it much harder.

 Even if you aren't working for strength, you'll get stronger, even just in spirit!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Hi Greeky!*

I have been lurking the last couple weeks, I am sorry things are not going well for you with men/health!  I hope you are at least feeling better   Are you sure you are taking in enough calories?  The bloating sounds like you may not be eating enough....just trying to help!  Take care...BILLIE


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice quote there Pylon!

B reed, it's ok.. got rid of the cokehead..now sort of seeing someone else.. he treats me well so far...

I eat gosh darn plenty but thanks for asking  

Im pmsinggggggggg !

Fluffy made it to gym today, chest tri's and 30min cardio go me!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2005)

*yay!!*

GO GREEKY!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2005)

I was soooo exhausted today, and I feel much better after my workout.  I should be able to lose a decent amount of fat by summer *keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 22, 2005)

Vivian,
You have all the classical signs of subclincial hypothyroid and adrenal fatique. Goto the health food store and pick up MACA. I was on thyroid for 4 weeks and starting taking this and it caused my own thyroid to start producing and the dr took me off medicine and now I just take this.  Maca will help balance out any imbalances you have in your endocrine system, but will not cause other hormones to get out of balance.  All it is a food that feeds the pituitary and from there the hypothalamus decides where it needs to be distruted to thyroid, adrenals, progesterone, estrogen.  I have lab results that left drs baffled because noting they did was working and you know how I hate to take medicines.  From taking the MACA it balances out my adrenals, testosterone, and it know working on my thyroid.  My body temperature has been 98.2 all day long for first time in over 1.5 years and it stays that way all day long.  Yes i was shocked as well after everything I took nothing else worked.  Now I am sweating all day.  plus if i were you I would add vitamin D at 1000 ius 2 -3 times a day because vitmain D drops by 30% in the winter time and if vitamin D drops so does your thyroid as well (explains why people get fat in winter time)


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi V! How are you?  Looks like you're doing great 
Exercise is an amazing thing isn't it?  I have days where I feel tired and lazy and you name it.. then go to the gym and I feel GREAT!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

HAN, what MACA dosing are you using?  How much do you eat?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm curious about this MACA too....I have never heard of it before, it sounds interesting....BILLIE


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 23, 2005)

MAca is now being used by clinical medical drs to help women with hormonal imbalances from depression, estrogen dominance, to  PCOS.  

http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/macaq&a.htm

THis is gives you a good insite ,
Also I am very skeptical of supplements unless i notice the difference and with this one I did.  I have a theory way it works so well is because it is loaded with minerals and vitamins that we are lacking and what it does is corrects hidden vitamin deficiency we may have.  By correcting these hidden deficiencies the body is better ablility to function at optimal level.  Nice thing is that it does not contain any steroid or plant sterols.  It basically just feeds the body.  I take 10 tabs a day to get about  3 grams of herbs


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2005)

Ill research it..

Did a very light back workout and 45min cardio thanks to my new gym friend.. 

TWO guys at the gym told me I look like I've lost weight


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Ill research it..
> 
> Did a very light back workout and 45min cardio thanks to my new gym friend..
> 
> TWO guys at the gym told me I look like I've lost weight


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Ill research it..
> 
> Did a very light back workout and 45min cardio thanks to my new gym friend..
> 
> TWO guys at the gym told me I look like I've lost weight


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 24, 2005)

WEight is just a number so if they told you this then that is progress even though the scale may not have move


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 24, 2005)

It was definately nice to hear, but I think it's only because I was wearing something tighter than I've been wearing lately.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> It was definately nice to hear, but I think it's only because I was wearing something tighter than I've been wearing lately.


Pics, we'll be the judge of that!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2005)

I didn't make any progress worth showing.. *shrug*


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2005)

Sunshine, you are doing great. Its is so true that weight is ONLY a number. When others, along with yourself notice differences, thats what counts.  You should be happy that you are no longer eating for _emotional _ reasons. 

Sorry I havent been around much.  Ive been keeping up with a few journals, just not posting 

Keep on doing what your doing darlin!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I didn't make any progress worth showing.. *shrug*


Uh...........let me see, how can I explain this?
*PICS* We will be the judge of that!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks Jilly.  I just have to get my everyday diet cleaner without sending myself on a binging rampage.  

Archie, you are persistent


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Archie, you are persistent


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 28, 2005)

I need a real-food mid morning snack.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I need a real-food mid morning snack.


I like Cottage Cheese, mixed with my yogurt!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 28, 2005)

I can't believe I forgot about that, I love that stuff w/ pineapple.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2005)

Today I had a fruit and nut granola bar..improvement over the muffin


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Today I had a fruit and nut granola bar..improvement over the muffin


Baby steps Greeky, looks good!!! I like Cottage cheese with pineapple rings also!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2005)

I had a chicken ceasar salad for the first time in a while, which is strange because I used to LIVE off those things.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow where did the past 5 days go?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Wow where did the past 5 days go?


Maybe it was spent taking pics


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2005)

Yesterday would have made for some very interesting pictures


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yesterday would have made for some very interesting pictures



did I happen to come in on this journal at the right time  ... do tell Miss Greeky


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> did I happen to come in on this journal at the right time  ... do tell Miss Greeky


I second that  




 :bounce:


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2005)

Nothing to tell, I just visited a friend, that is all


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

Boy.. or girl?  Prying minds would like to know


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2005)

Male.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2005)

Yesterday I was quite upset and I took out my frustrations on a good chest and tri workout w only 15 min cardio and some abs.  Yesterday was the first time ever that I have felt that I will be needing the guy dumbbells.  The girly ones stop at 15, but the next level up in the guys' is 20,  I need like a 17 or 18 :\


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yesterday I was quite upset and I took out my frustrations on a good chest and tri workout w only 15 min cardio and some abs.  Yesterday was the first time ever that I have felt that I will be needing the guy dumbbells.  The girly ones stop at 15, but the next level up in the guys' is 20,  I need like a 17 or 18 :\


Sorry you had a bad day   Maybe posting pics will help


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2005)

Yesterday: bi's shoulders and 20min cardio.  my abs r still pretty sore from the other day


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 13, 2005)

Yesterday's workout.. a night of extremely sweaty dancing!!!!! 

Going to the gym today, in a little bit.  Luckily my brother has started going again so it will help me go on days I don't really feel like it much.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't know why but I've felt like puking all of yesterday and again today   Not from alcohol...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2005)

Hope you feel better soon Greeky!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2005)

I bet taking pics would help


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 13, 2005)

Today: light back workout and 15 min cardio.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yesterday's workout.. a night of extremely sweaty dancing!!!!!



Now this sounds like fun


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Viv!! It's been a while since I've been in here, glad to see your still doing great! The dancing sounds fun


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 14, 2005)

It was so much fun NT! I hardly ever get to do that anymore.. nothing makes me happier!!! 

Thanks NCgirl! Pretty new avi! I am doing fine now but it's been a long time and my diet still sucks hehe.

Today: legs and 30min cardio.  I leg pressed 60 on each side and I could've done more if my lower back didn't start bothering me and if I wasnt so fatigued from being on my fifth set! My strength is really going up, I remember when I was leg pressing NO WEIGHT! And I just broke the 45lb mark recently.  Must be all the crap I'm eating


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 16, 2005)

Well my workout WAS chest tri's and 30min cardio..but then I ran into a friend and he made me do another tricep exercise, one for shoulders, one for bi's and another 20 minutes cardio


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 17, 2005)

Yesterday the trainer that told me I looked like I've been losing weight a couple weeks ago came up to me and said "hey flacka"  I was like  he said it means skinny in spanish and that Ive lost more weight, and my friend said the same thing.  I'm starting to believe them due to what I see in the mirror, but I havent weighed myself. 

It feels good to be able to workout again.  My back was hurting after back and legs, but it wasn't anything scary, just I guess still healing.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

Congrats on the Compliments!!! Don't weight yourself, if your feeling and looking better, isn't that whats important? I'm sure you look Fabulous!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks archie!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 17, 2005)

*Random pics!*

I'm bored and still somewhat feeling my ONE drink! 

Look, up down and upside down!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 17, 2005)

OMG I ATE PIZZA AT 11:30 PM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am a very bad girl!

Happy St pattys day, I did not wear green today


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Viv.  Pretty as ever!  Hope you enjoyed your pizza and pinching


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 17, 2005)

hey greeky...your looking gorgeous!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks P! I was tipsy and actin retarded... pinching?

TY so much billie! You are sooo pretty urself! DOLL! 

Yesterday I was pressed for time, a little more shoulders and 20min cardio


----------



## Jenny (Mar 18, 2005)

Yay for the nice  comments  Good job Greeky!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2005)

TY Jenny!

Today: 30min cardio + salsa dancing


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

I was right, you do look fabulous, but hey............... where are the pics at?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2005)

There's one in my open chat thread.


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi sunshine!  Just thought Id pop in and say hello! I do keep up with your journal but Ive been a real lazy poster lately! 

Glad to hear about the progress in the gym-consistency is the key. How are the eatz going?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

>


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks mino.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, I haven't made it to the gym at all this week.  I've been nauseous and dizzy since Saturday.  Puked up everything I ate today.  This sucks, I want to work out


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2005)

Yay I feel better today!! I will be working out! But hopefully not puking lol.

I got my new sunglasses


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thanks P! I was tipsy and actin retarded... pinching?



You dont pinch people who dont wear green on St Patty day?  Its the perfect excuse to pinch a hot girl(like yourself) butt.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2005)

Nobody pinched my butt 

Speaking of butts.. I did a short leg session and 10min cardio.. didn't last long til I started getting dizzy and nauseous again but its better than nothing


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2005)

Still feeling yucky


----------



## dalila (Mar 27, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Still feeling yucky



why nausea?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks again for visiting my journal and for the compliment, that was really sweet of you


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes dalila, altho today is seems to have calmed down yay! Too bad the weather is horrible.

NP klmclean, I am just being honest!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

Hiya Greeky, hope your feelin better!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks Arch. I wish stuff would stop happening!!! First I get all pukey pukey for a week plus, and now my back hurts and the weather is horrible.  HOPEFULLY TOMORROW... hrmmmmmmm


----------



## dalila (Mar 28, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thanks Arch. I wish stuff would stop happening!!! First I get all pukey pukey for a week plus, and now my back hurts and the weather is horrible.  HOPEFULLY TOMORROW... hrmmmmmmm



Still getting the back aches greeky?? Are you working on strengthening your lower back?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2005)

It has just recently been hurting again.. I dont know how to strengthen it..


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

Hypers, also strengthening your abs will help.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hypers, also strengthening your abs will help.



 Exercises that strengthen the core.

http://exercise.about.com/cs/abs/a/coreandposture.htm

Try using a stability ball.
http://www.spine-health.com/topics/conserv/rehab/ball/ball04.html


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks Premi and Aggie, I do ball crunches, but those make my back hurt too sometimes.  What are hypers?

I am actually really happy because my back was hurting quite a bit today (even when just walking) But I went to the gym anyway, I just HAD to.  And my back feels BETTER!!!!!!!!! Sheesh, I was starting to get frustrated, first puking then back pains, I felt like everything was keeping me out of the gym but now I should be cool.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2005)

Oh I did a light chest/tri workout and a measly 10min cardio.  I was only going to do 5 but then it wouldnt even be worth mentionning


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 31, 2005)

Back, shoulders and bi's!!! 20 min cardio!!! Went out with friends and didn't touch the pizza!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

Hyper Extensions


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 31, 2005)

Those look scary Premi


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 31, 2005)

The superman looks funny


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

Why?  They are one of the easier exercises to do.  Just use your bodyweight, and if its too easy, get a small plate and hold it against your chest.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 31, 2005)

I guess I am afraid of having my back unstable like that and bending.


----------



## dalila (Mar 31, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I guess I am afraid of having my back unstable like that and bending.



Greeky I used to do lots of hyperextensions for my slipped disc rehab.. they really helped in strengthening my lower back. I did them, the lower back extensions on fitball, cat and camels ( what a funny name LOL) and cobras..... now I can squat and deadlift .


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 3, 2005)

I might try these hyper things today..


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 3, 2005)

Ok so I chickened out and plus the gym was closing..but I did do legs and 15min cardio.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2005)

What was the period for? 

I finally did them yesterday, I think I could only handle about 8-10 at a time before it hurt.  They were scary!!! But I made do.  Chest tris abs hypers and like 15 min cardio

Todays workout, biceps and shoulders and 25min cardio


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi sunshine, just checking in on you! 

Im betting your lower back was sore doing hypers because you rarely work it-its like any other muscle group. Im betting if you strengthen it you problems will minimize. Also, seeings that that you quite often do abs, you should really be working the opposing muscle group, your lower back.

You should try yoga-Im loving it. Its great for the core, strength, and flexibility.

Hope all is well in greekyland. Miss ya babes!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2005)

Ms Jillian!!!!!!!! I wish you would come around more often!!!!!!! It doesn't hurt like a soreness type pain, it hurts like a pressure/compression type pain.  Walking weighted lunges are very painful also.   I haven't been able to do much but I am working on it.  

I don't do abs that often, maybe 1-2 times a week.  Yoga is ouchie for my back!!!!

I am seriously considering getting japanese hair straightening.  I want my hair to be perfect, but I'm afraid of a) ruining it and b) getting bored!!! SO I will probably buy myself a nice expensive flat iron now that I can afford to.  Jilly I know the CHI is good and you said 1" is big enough?  I have long hair to the middle of my back, also, should I go for the regular or turbo?  And finally... folica.com has some others that seem to sell better, the solia, the hai, the bion and the sedu.  I want to get the best one but I'm not sure which that is!  The CHI doesnt even make their top ten list... DECISIONS DECISIONS!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Greeky, how are you feelin?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2005)

Pretty good Archie, the weather is great and I have been working out, only prob is i look super fat (prob bloating)


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2005)

The Solia flat iron was a super buy. I had a CHI used on my hair recently and loved the results, so I decided to purchase a flat iron. At first I wanted a CHI because that is what was recommended to me, but I also wanted to research flat irons before I dropped $100 or more dollars on one. I discovered that the CHI has numerous techical problems from shorting out to the plates falling out. I came across this Solia and after reading about 300 of the reviews I decided to purchase this iron. It works well. I can't give a rave review b/c this is the first time I've really used a flat iron. I does work a million times better than the El-Cheapo Conair one I snagged at Wal-Mart last year and used all of 5 times because it SUCKED and it ripped half my hair out. I do want to praise FOLICA.COM for the fast and friendly service. I also would like to inform others who are looking to purchase flat irons to be sure and use a styling product that helps protect your hair. Anything that you use on you hair that requires heat will damage your hair. A good shampoo and conditioner is Biolage and I bought Straight Solution by Hask that is specifically designed for use with a ceramic flat iron. Also, for those who are whining about the plates not "moving", use some common sense. I checked mine out as soon as it came out of the box and the plates do pivot, it's just not dramatic as the picture seems to show.. it's subtle. 



I guess I found my answer!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

Dont believe you!!!





I know, persistant little *&%%$


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2005)

I can't stand to look at pics of myself, every time I post them, I end up taking them down in disgust.  

Today, great leg workout and a measly 10 min cardio (warmup cooldown) unless u count 5 mins or so stairs, 2-3 at a time, is that cardio or moreso toning? prob both.. all I know is I could NOT catch my breath.  I leg pressed 75lbs per side, it's funny how my strength jumps in 15lb leaps, declines for a bit, then repeat.  It was only a couple months or so ago that I was pressing no weight at all!! However, caution is more important than numbers!!!!

QUESTION!!! TRES IMPORTANTE!!!!!!

When I workout, I get a headache, right behind my forehead, slightly lightheaded, and it really has been keeping me from working out as long as I want to. Why, and what can I do?  I am drinking plenty of water and I avoid going to the gym hungry.  I'd rather not be sipping sugary water when I workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

Same thing used to happen to me, I started taking a couple of Advils about 30 minutes befor w/o and after about 2 times of doing that, I never got one again!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey-I reg visit a select # of journals, just am not a big poster. I may start a new journal over here. 

As for the chi, I bought it-actaully Steve bought it. It was used on me by my hairdresser. That how I new it worked so well. Plus I bought it in a store here-that way if I have any hassels I just take it back there. I did not home work on the irons beforehand. BUT thte chi is amazing-you;ve seen the difference in pics.

Post a pic of your hair done with the new flat iron


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2005)

Archie thats strange, but I don't want to keep taking advils forever if it doesnt work!!!

Jilly, good to know that if I have a question you will see it   The CHI has no temperature settings right?

What hair products do u use to make your hair so perfect, I wanna know EVERYTHING!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2005)

Yesterday: 50mins cardio. Woohoo!

Skipping the gym today but going dancing tonight.  Did some of those cat and camel things last night, kinda hurt kinda felt good.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2005)

No dancing, hit a huge pothole and busted my tire.  And chances are I wont find any place w. my size tires in stock.  FUCK!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 8, 2005)

Did you dent the rim?? Hi Greeky


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey Rissy, luckily the rim looks fine, unless there's interior damage I can't see.  The exterior is fine, but I didn't plan to put any money into this car as I want to save for my next one


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 9, 2005)

I've managed to bust a blood vessel in my eye also, this has not been my week.  

I might make it to the gym if I have time after dropping $500 on a new set of tires..


----------



## Du (Apr 9, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I've managed to bust a blood vessel in my eye also, this has not been my week.
> 
> I might make it to the gym if I have time after dropping $500 on a new set of tires..


That sucks, Im sorry to hear that. How did you do it?

What kind of tires are you getting?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't know, I did a little research can happen from rubbing, straining, lifting heavy weight, or from nothing at all.  I didnt lift yesterday (except taking the donut out of my trunk but thats not heavy) So the only thing I can think of is maybe I scratched it when taking out my contacts, or maybe I'm having even more bad reactions to the contacts on the days I do wear them.  Sucks but I think I'm going to have to go out in glasses tonight.  Some guys like the dorky look right? 

I got these 

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...039000&bidsite=&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&subcat=Car


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 9, 2005)

Damn they won't come up with that link.  

Kumho ECSTA ASX 205/50ZR16


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 9, 2005)

LoL, for whatever reason the link now works


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey Greeky, sorry to hear about your misfortunes. It will get better soon


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks Archie.  Whats funny is I had such a bad week at work, that since work on Friday was going fine, I had a strong feeling that I or somebody I knew was going to get into a car accident or something.  

And today I thought if I wore my denim jacket at dinnertime I'd get it dirty and sure enough that came true too


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2005)

Then maybe try thinking positive things like............. I will overcome any obstacles and succeed and destroy any bad luck that tries to come my way!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 9, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I've managed to bust a blood vessel in my eye also, this has not been my week.
> 
> I might make it to the gym if I have time after dropping $500 on a new set of tires..


I did that noit that long ago... it looks yuk!! Takes awhiloe to go away too...
Cars and money... sheesh, money is best spent on protien


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2005)

I try but I still have my down time Archie. 

Rissy it looked absolutely disgusting!!!!! Thankfully the blood has started to dissipate and now I just look like I have really red eyes but it no longer looks like somebody threw something into my eye.  I will be wearing glasses til next weekend probably so it should be totally clear by then.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

I know, just hang in there!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 10, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I try but I still have my down time Archie.
> 
> Rissy it looked absolutely disgusting!!!!! Thankfully the blood has started to dissipate and now I just look like I have really red eyes but it no longer looks like somebody threw something into my eye.  I will be wearing glasses til next weekend probably so it should be totally clear by then.


Sorry to tell you hun but mine took about 4 weeks to clear up, then it goes a horrible brown/yellow colour.... Hopefully yours will clear faster


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2005)

Omg rissy that is gross, sorry.  Mine appears to be fading maybe I only burst a tiny tiny one??


----------



## Rissole (Apr 10, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Omg rissy that is gross, sorry.  Mine appears to be fading maybe I only burst a tiny tiny one??


Yeah it was gross... look


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please take it out, sorry I can't look at that any more.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 11, 2005)

I thought you might say that.... sorry


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2005)

Thank you very, very much.  Maybe Ill take a pic of mine, but its nowhere near as bad.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

Did I hear Pic?????


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2005)

Heres a blurry pic which makes it look better than it is.  But still nowhere near as close as Rissy's


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2005)

Also, yesterday back and 25min cardio, but my back was seriously hurting today and I dont mean in a sore kind of way.  It sucked so bad


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 14, 2005)

My back's improving, as is my eye.  I haven't worked out since back, because I've been at Sears Auto almost every f#@%ing day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unfortunately I can't today.  Will go my best for tomorrow, should not be a problem, and a good leg workout is the best thing to keep the metabo going even if you have to skip armies for a week.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 14, 2005)

Hello Greeky, glad the eye is getting better!!! 
Thanks for stopping by my side of town!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2005)

Tell me whats new and exciting in Greeky's world.....love, work, and fitness????? I see you are keeping up on your wo's, hows the eating???


----------



## Pylon (Apr 15, 2005)

Heyyo greeky....sounds like you've been having an...um...interesting couple of weeks.  Hope things get turned around for ya.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2005)

No prob archie

Jillian this week was bad for workouts due to being at the car place almost every fricking day! Eating is still blah, I'm actually scared of dieting.  I'm scared that my problems with eating will return, along with the depressive state that worrying about my weight puts me in (even tho I'd need to diet to improve that..) I dunno maybe I'm just not "ready"

OH btw, zero love life right now...

Hey Pylon nice to see your cone shaped avi again, it's been sucky but things can only improve...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2005)

Keep the faith, sister.  Life is circular, it all comes back around...


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2005)

I still don't think my alignment is right but I am done going to Sears Auto.  

Finally got back in the gym today, legs and 15min cardio.

Soon I am going to try the whole dieting thing again, be on the lookout.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

Always on the look out for you Greeky!!!
No love life? Whats wrong with the guys around you? Oh, I know............... they are   and   !!!
Keep your chin up, your better than that!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2005)

Back in the gym, no better place to be.  Bravo!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2005)

No men but I haven't even been out really in the past month or so, so I haven't had a chance to meet any either.. But you're right they are all idiots around here!!

Ty Pylon today I had a great workout.  Chest, tris, some crunches and stretching and 50min cardio


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2005)

All I did today was 30min cardio


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 22, 2005)

shoulders bi's 30 min cardio


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2005)

Lookin Good Greeky, hows the eye, totally healed?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2005)

The blood is gone.  But my eyelid has been twitching for the past 5 days, very annoying, and I still get the usual irritations.  I wish it would go away so I can just wear my contacts again.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

At least its almost healed, Sorry that had to happen to such a Pretty Lady!!! Other than that hows your weekend goin?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2005)

I don't think the allergies are going away anytime soon..

My weekend is ok, my friend hurt her back yesterday so we just chilled out at her house, but tonight I am going OUT!!  I have to pick a sexy outfit...


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2005)

Archie I'm goin to pm u


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

Might I suggest................


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2005)

LoL, I would never go out like that.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

Just a suggestion!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 24, 2005)

It's strange how getting out of bed was soo painful (my back) this morning when I woke up but now it is ok.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey Greeky, how's the beach body coming along?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> LoL, I would never go out like that.


 Well, didn't you say you were trying to interest a different type of guy?


----------



## gr81 (Apr 24, 2005)

hey what up ya crazy broad, just sayin hi and wishin ya well.. sounds like you could use a pick me up, poor greeky. hope ya feel betta.. hit me up when you have a minute or have any errands to run...


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey Jenny!!! As u can see I am finally starting to pull things together here and I am very happy about that!!  How about u! I am sure you are doing and looking GREAT!!!

LoL at Pylon, I'm not trying to attract THAT kind of guy..    

Aarrrrronnnn!!! I am actually fine, just gotta be careful thats all. I am getting a new # soon I'll let u know 

I think I'm going to do legs today, it's always a good workout, burns fat, revs metabo, and I'll be unsore by the weekend


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2005)

How are you feeling today My sexy school teacher?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 25, 2005)

Love leg day for all the same reasons.  Glad to hear you are feeling better.

 And what's wrong with that klind of guy?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 25, 2005)

Archie I am doing very well TY.  The diet is going to need work, but the workouts have become more consistent.  How are you doing???

Pylon I am the innocent type..........


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 25, 2005)

Legs, only 3 exercises but lotsa sets on leg press (this is the core of my leg workouts) and upped weights on the other.  Barely noticeable back pain during workout and none after.  30 minutes slow cardio.  The slow cardio is not so great but better than nothing.  I get on the bike and read a mag but I know I really should work harder.  Unfortunately (or is it fortunate) I like pushing myself in weights much more (not that I workout anywhere near as intensely as some of the ppl on here) 


I read in a highly popular book u shouldnt eat for an hour after exercise to burn the most fat and it made me lose respect for the author, bigtime


----------



## Pylon (Apr 26, 2005)

I know what you mean about the cardio.  I have found if I am not lifting, my chances of missing a gym session go up by about 10.  It's not that I hate cardio all that much, it just isn't very fun.  Oh well, what else can you do, right?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

I agree With Brother Pylon, Cardio is boring and I can't stand it, however I NEED it!!!   Glad you didn't get any pain Greeky. You'll get it all together soon, have faith in yourself, I do!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2005)

Amen to that Pylon! I will lift over cardio any day!!!! I wish I had a bunch of cardio buddies so whenever I needed to go, one of them would do cardio with me!

Archie today I had slight soreness type pain, bearable and definately better than injury type pain!!!


----------



## gr81 (Apr 27, 2005)

> Amen to that Pylon! I will lift over cardio any day!!!!



thats a great thing thou, I wish more females had that positive of a mindstate towards the weights. After all thats gonna be far more beneficial to you in the long run imo. All those cardio bunnies are just wasting time and potential...


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## gr81 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> thats a great thing thou, I wish more females had that positive of a mindstate towards the weights. After all thats gonna be far more beneficial to you in the long run imo. All those cardio bunnies are just wasting time and potential...


 Too right. Most are like my wife, who won't lift because she "doesn't want to look like those bodybuilder chicks."  I've tried to explain the years of dedication, training and lifestyle that goes into it, and that you are allowed to stop if you start to bulk up, but she doesn't listen.

 Here's my theory on it.  When a girl sees other women in the gym who are built better, she (generally speaking here) gets intimidated.  When a guy sees other guys who are built better, they (generally, again) think "I want to work out around those dudes!"

 Maybe I'm wrong, but I think there is a lot of truth in there...


----------



## gr81 (Apr 30, 2005)

well your right. Its a fairly complex issue as well, I actually wrote a research paper on tihs exact topic a few quarters back. Gender roles in the sport stem from our societal messages that are propegated. We see almost exclusively in our eroticized culture images of tall, extremely skinny female models who look more or less starved, while men see images of a muscular masculine ideal, which is healthier to aspire for? The average women and teenage girl has no positive role model, its either the victoria secret model, or the roided out female BB, so of course females equate weight training with the latter image. Our society fails to get across a positive message to women on howweight training can be, and therefore you get nothing but cardio bunnies scared to touch a weight for fear of ineveitable androgenous sides. Theres obviously much more to it, but its horrible and it pisses me off. Every chance I get to influence a female with teh iron, I put my all into it b/c its such a positive.. anyways, I'll shut up now.. lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 30, 2005)

But, while most women don't bulk up, please keep in mind some of us are more apt to put on muscle.  My legs are huge.


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2005)

Did I read "Legs"? Can you say ... 



 How is my sexy school teacher today???


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> But, while most women don't bulk up, please keep in mind some of us are more apt to put on muscle. My legs are huge.


 ...and there is absolutly nothing wrong with that.  Trust me, a woman with thick muscular legs is very sexy.  There's something about seeing a woman with strong thighs and knowing that, in the right moment, she might squeeze them together and give you a concussion.

 Can I get an amen?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 1, 2005)

I am fine ty Archie, today is Greek Easter.  Happy Easter!

Pylon you are silly.. I don't want to give anyone any concussions!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Pylon you are silly.. I don't want to give anyone any concussions!!!


 Hey, just because you don't want to give them...

 Happy G.E.  Have a gyro for me.


----------



## gr81 (May 1, 2005)

huge legs huh, I think we need a picture for a further visual elaboration...  sounds pretty great to the gr81 thou..

but hey happy greek easter missy. What does one do for celebration on this magnificent day may I ask? party at your crib you say!    lol.. have a good one babe


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

I saw footage of a couple of Orthodox churches in Greece that shoot fireworks at each other.  Pretty cool.


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> ...and there is absolutly nothing wrong with that.  Trust me, a woman with thick muscular legs is very sexy.  There's something about seeing a woman with strong thighs and knowing that, in the right moment, she might squeeze them together and give you a concussion.
> 
> Can I get an amen?


*AMEN!!!*


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for not leaving me hanging there Archie.


----------



## gr81 (May 1, 2005)

^^my bad...ahem.....


AMEN BROTHA!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

Wow.  You really ARE great.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2005)

For a sec I thought you meant me 

It's ok, I know I'm great and wonderful


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> It's ok, I know I'm great and wonderful


----------



## gr81 (May 2, 2005)

> It's ok, I know I'm great and wonderful



well sounds like a little of the great one is rubbin off on ya, pardon the pun


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

Good 1, gr81!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 3, 2005)

Hahah.. would be nice 

Today chest tri's abs 30 min cardio


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

Gr81, I think greek's sweet on ya!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2005)

I don't go after guys on the net Pylon, but me and gr81 are buddies.


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, keep tellin' yourself that, Greeky.  I'm sure his intentions are COMPLETE HONORABLE!


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2005)

Hello Greeky, hows my sexy school teacher today?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2005)

lol Pylon, he's too far away for them to be anything other, altho he's cute.. if he was in NJ maybe I'd be the one with bad intentions 

I am fine ty Archie!!! Today I did back and 45min cardio


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2005)

Do hyperextensions work your abs? Stupid question I know but my abs are so sore today and the other day all I did were the usual ball crunches so either they really hit the spot or it was something else.  Yesterdays hypers felt the best out of all the times, but I still paid for it today in soreness and pain (both good and bad).


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2005)

I wouldn't think so, though I guess they could get som work on the negatives...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2005)

Greeky...how are ya today?   TGIF

I've been sitting here reading through your journal for about 15 minutes....tryin' to play catch-up!  I've been MIA lately, except my own journal which I've been trying to catch up on.

Embrace the pain sweetie.....it's only weakness leaving the body!  My abs are sore today too, but I did abs yesterday.  And you know, abs reoxygenate themselves very quickly....one of only a few muscle groups that do that, that's why you could work them every day if you wanted to.  

Hope you're job is going well.  How are you doin'?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2005)

Hey fitgirly

I dont mind good pain (muscle soreness) it's when my back hurts from the injury that i call it bad pain.  

My job is going well, I am finally caught up with the rest of the people I work with.  I am doing ok except for this oncoming cold, how about you???


----------



## gr81 (May 9, 2005)

> Yeah, keep tellin' yourself that, Greeky. I'm sure his intentions are COMPLETE HONORABLE!



  sshhhhhhhh

 its all fun 'n games with greeky. How is that back holding up for ya lately btw? semms like you haven't talked as much about it hurtin which is good right? late


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Hello Greeky, hows it goin? Sorry to hear a cold comin on!!! Maybe this will help


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> sshhhhhhhh
> 
> its all fun 'n games with greeky. How is that back holding up for ya lately btw? semms like you haven't talked as much about it hurtin which is good right? late


 Assuming you are directing that at me, I feel confident in saying my back problems are behind me...


----------



## gr81 (May 9, 2005)

> Assuming you are directing that at me



not so much actually..lol


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> not so much actually..lol


 Well, in that case...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2005)

Sorry I'm just now getting back to ya, I'm good....new journal and everything!  Trying to get back into shape before the beach vaca in June!!!  AAAAHHHH     

I'm working on it though.....

Glad you're job is going good....I hope you don't get too sick.





			
				greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hey fitgirly
> 
> I dont mind good pain (muscle soreness) it's when my back hurts from the injury that i call it bad pain.
> 
> My job is going well, I am finally caught up with the rest of the people I work with.  I am doing ok except for this oncoming cold, how about you???


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2005)

Sorry I been MIA everyone! The back is ok but I am still OD'ing on cough medicine to keep myself half quiet.  I actually went to the gym today, legs abs 15 mins cardio.  I am goin to a graduation party Saturday Ill try to get pics.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 17, 2005)

Id post the pic but Im not too happy about it, nor the person other than me in it.  

Yesterdays back workout was the first one I felt actually help me.  Today I did legs and I could feel that my back was stronger.  Usually on leg press my back gives before my legs do.  Today it came about at the same and I maxed out at 85lbs per side.  I kinda felt bad for the guy doing two plates each side a couple machines over 

Gr81... today he texted me sorry and also left a voicemail when I was in the gym.  Tell u more either on phone or aim


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2005)

> Yesterdays back workout was the first one I felt actually help me. Today I did legs and I could feel that my back was stronger. Usually on leg press my back gives before my legs do. Today it came about at the same and I maxed out at 85lbs per side. I kinda felt bad for the guy doing two plates each side a couple machines over



look at you you animal, putting all the boys to shame.. thatta girl!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Id post the pic but Im not too happy about it, nor the person other than me in it.



Just cut him out and post the pic of you!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 20, 2005)

As requested.. It looks like I'm holding on for dear life, he grabbed onto me first and I was like ok...lol


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2005)

I haven't been weighing myself but I *think* my stomach has been looking flatter.  I just don't want to get on the scale and be disappointed..


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2005)

How you look counts more than the pounds.  Screw the scale.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2005)

Well, I still look fat..


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2005)

It's a little disappointing that everyone always tells me to post pics but nobody comments when I do.  Do I look that bad?


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2005)

What are you talking about?  There aren't any pics in your gallery.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2005)

Did you miss the picture I posted a few posts up??


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2005)

I saw it, but you can't see much of you, so it's hard to judge.  (Though the parts that are showing look just fine!)


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2005)

That's why I don't like to post pictures.  It leaves me open for criticism (which did I mention I'm NOT looking for) and even the lack of comments comes off as a insult


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2005)

Gosh, that wasn't the intent.  Let me try again...

DAMN GIRL, YOU LOOK FINE!!!  I'D SOP YOU UP WITH A BISCUIT!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





























Better?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2005)

Yes, much


----------



## Jill (May 22, 2005)

You are looking mighty hot chickie!!! I still think we need to see more 

How are things going? TELL ALL bout the man!!!

Eating and training on track???? WHen are you coming over????


----------



## gr81 (May 23, 2005)

> I just don't want to get on the scale and be disappointed..



you shouldn't go by the scale silly. the weight can be affected by so many things, go by the mirror and the tape measure, they are more telling. just b/c your at a certain weight doesn't necessarily mean anytihng ya know, and it can be a negative influence. ya feel me?



> That's why I don't like to post pictures. It leaves me open for criticism (which did I mention I'm NOT looking for) and even the lack of comments comes off as a insult



I didn't comment b/c you showed me before and I commented, but this pic doesn't look as shiny..lol    lets see the rest of the dress


----------



## greekblondechic (May 23, 2005)

LoL Jilly TY! I just showed my best friend this pic yesterday and she goes "Viv this pic makes you look so much bigger than you really are"   I hope so!

I been lurking not postin!  The eating is ok, and the training is pretty good.  I don't like to do cardio tho.  As for the guy... there's good and bad Ill leave it for a pm

Gr81! I fixed it LOL.  Next time no pics til I powder my nose LOL  The upsetting thing is I did try the tape measure too and no change  

I didnt take any more pics of it but maybe after I get it dry cleaned first  

I went to these big outlets up in New York yesterday and I did so much shopping!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> It's a little disappointing that everyone always tells me to post pics but nobody comments when I do.  Do I look that bad?


Not at all, been away the past few days, trying to get caught up in all my Brothers and Sisters Journals!!!
Keep your chin up Greeky, lookin good


----------



## Pylon (May 23, 2005)

Shopping counts as cardio, right?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 23, 2005)

Hey Archie!!!   I almost typed the greek word for kiss in between the colons lol

Pylon considering we were shopping for 7 hours and by the end I could barely move.. YEAH!!!  With all these new clothes I have an excuse to take more pics


----------



## greekblondechic (May 24, 2005)

Yesterday back

Today legs

PR: 95lbs per side on leg press. Couldve done more but babying my back


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2005)

Hey, 190 leg press is nothing to sneeze at!  Good job!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 25, 2005)

Thank you 

Today I think I might exercise my shopping muscles


----------



## gr81 (May 25, 2005)

> Hey, 190 leg press is nothing to sneeze at! Good job!



anybody ever think about sayings like this and what the hell they exactly mean or who statred them. Its a funny thing to say, nothing to sneeze at. Does anybody actually notice something and say to themselves, this here is insignifigant, I am going to sneeze at it..wierd?!     sorry I do that alot. I tend to disect sayings that people take for granted but never think about their literal meaning, drives my friends crazy..lol

HEY VIV, how you doin babe!!!! Look at you pressing all that weight.. yeaahh budddyyy. Just sayin what up. smile 4 me


----------



## greekblondechic (May 25, 2005)

lol that is a funny phrase, im sure it evolved from something.  i didnt make it to shopping or tanning like i planned just out to dinner w friends.  maybe tomorrow...

gr81 and pylon


----------



## greekblondechic (May 27, 2005)

My plans never happen! I was going to go to the gym yesterday but I got free tickets to the yankees so I did that instead.  

Today is a get nails done and go tanning, go shopping and go out to eat day and hopefully go out at night too day.  So much to do so little time! I promise gym tomorrow or sunday


----------



## greekblondechic (May 27, 2005)

Hot dogs make me sick


----------



## greekblondechic (May 31, 2005)

Summer is here.  I need to diet.


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2005)

Sister Greeky, hows it goin?


----------



## Pylon (May 31, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hot dogs make me sick


 Hey, same effect the Yankees have on me!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2005)

I did a half assed leg workout yesterday due to a headache.  I'm not sure but I think I tend to get them on rainy days.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 7, 2005)

Hello Sister Greeky, I get headaches on rainy days too!!! Hows it goin other than the headaches?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2005)

Otherwise good! I replaced the two losers with two new guys, hehehe.  Work is going well, and today I did chest/tris and 30 min cardio!!! 

Why does rain give us headaches and what do you do about it? Last time tylenol didnt seem to help much


----------



## Du (Jun 7, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Why does rain give us headaches and what do you do about it? Last time tylenol didnt seem to help much


Its not the rain, but the low pressure system associated with it. Same reason that arthritics get joint pain before and during storms.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 7, 2005)

You swapped out two guys?  Well done!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 10, 2005)

TY du, anything I can do about it?  

TY Pylon, I am keeping myself busy


----------

